
Ask HN: To develop a browser-based node graph without using pre-built models - spynxic
What should I know to develop an interactive browser-based node graph without using pre-built models?
--
Pre-built models refers to things like d3.js
======
w3r3c3
get physics for javascript games , animation and simulations by Apress

view this PhysicsforJS/chapter3/trig-animations.html

PhysicsforJS/chapter3/integration.html

PhysicsforJS/chapter3/graph-functions.html

PhysicsforJS/chapter3/graph-example.html

download here:
[http://www.apress.com/9781430263371](http://www.apress.com/9781430263371)
click on source/download files at the bottom

and install node-red from IBM:

[http://nodered.org/docs/](http://nodered.org/docs/)

